# Color Genetics of my Mare



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you have a picture of your mare? "Overo" is actually an outdated blanket term that basically covered any pattern that isn't tobiano. The term covers sabino, splash, and frame, which are 3 separate and unique genes. Frame is the one that is lethal in homozygous form. Sabino and splash are fine, so she mayyy not have it, but a picture could easily let us know if she's frame positive.


----------



## DoubleKCustoms (Sep 24, 2012)

I believe she is considered frame. & I think she might have some sabino in her because when she sheds out, she gets white "freckles" behind her elbows & on her flanks. But I'm not sure if that really qualifies.... :?

She's rather fuzzy in the pictures, but they are the most recent I have of her.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

It would be hard to make a guess with no pictures and no description of your horse besides the fact that she has pinto coloring. I'm guessing she's the black (edit: possibly dark brown from those photos...or maybe just faded black...see below: tired eyes) in your photo album? If that's so, then the "buckskin" stallion she was bred to was probably actually a dun or a dunskin. Can't get a dun baby (grullo) out of non-dun parents.

As for pinto pattern. You can never say 100% without a DNA test (assuming there's a definitive test for any particular gene you may be looking for). I won't say absolutely frame, as I'm tired and my eyes are blurry, but she could very well be. Definitely test for frame before you (potentially) breed her. If she comes back positive for frame (Oo) obviously steer clear of frame stallions.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Definitely frame, possibly splash. I'm not seeing sabino.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Your mare is Frame so is you do breed her again make sure you breed to a *confirmed tested NO FRAME stud*. You wouldn't want a lethal foal. Cute mare. Remember frame can be present on a horse with not even a speck of white on them. So be selective in your stud choice.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Definitely frame. Possibly sabino, but I don't see splash. I wouldn't waste the $25 on a frame test personally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Agreed^^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Dark bay overo (frame). Heterozygous for agouti (bay) as she has produced black foals. From the information you've given us we couldn't say if she was homozygous or not for black, as both of the stallions have also had at least one black gene, you can't tell if any of them have red or not from these breedings.


----------



## DoubleKCustoms (Sep 24, 2012)

I was told that she is a true black. She's been out in the sun for a lot of the time last year & she got faded. She definitely isn't a bay. & the registry said "buckskin" for the stud.

I can't find any info on the other guy, but the buckskin is here. Stallions @ Double BB Ranch


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm seeing leg barring (prominent on the front leg) and faint shoulder stripes. Both are indicative of dun. I'd bet my bottom he's probably a dunskin (buckskin + dun). Like I said before, you cannot get a dun out of non-dun parents...and if the foal was truly a grullo then either your mare or that stallion has to be dun...and it's pretty obvious it isn't your mare.

EDIT: Just looked up his pedigree. If I've found the correct Sterling Shiver, his sire was a grullo (black dun).


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah I definitely agree not bay but a sun faded black with frame and probably sabino.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Also that buckskin stud is 100% with a doubt and dunskin I own one as well !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoubleKCustoms (Sep 24, 2012)

He sure is a pretty fella. I just wish they had shown him & got some points on him before turning him into a stud. :/

All the babies she has had are good quality from what I can tell, but none have any careers. I'm planning on showing Sera in some local PAC shows & try to get in to the arizona paint club shows before I breed her again. She has a few points on her, but not since she was a filly.


----------



## DoubleKCustoms (Sep 24, 2012)

I forgot to add the pictures I took of the stud & of the only one of Sera's babies I've seen. The bay, Sterling Baby Doll.
She was a real cutie. All her foals have stupid names though. :/


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

The dunskin stud is handsome I hope my dunskin is that pretty when he gets older. 
Here is mine .








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

D'aww cute fuzzies.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

DoubleKCustoms said:


> I was told that she is a true black. She's been out in the sun for a lot of the time last year & she got faded. She definitely isn't a bay. & the registry said "buckskin" for the stud.


Ah ok, it's hard to tell with the winter coat. I used to have a dark bay mare who in the winter had a coat similar in colour to you mare's.


----------

